# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Guide] be careful with OverwatchSWZX

## themegamaster

long story short, i bought a 1-day subscription, it didnt work. apparently this version is broken. he said the developer told him that someone else is crap at coding and even faked playcards (????? dont ask me wtf is this, this is what he told)
made me waste an entire day yesterday and a few hours today trying to make this shit work
then he sent me two discord links and told me to join and ask people if the hack works... both links were dead / expired
i even was cool enough to record videos and send em to him so he can fix it

this is how the esp works today
nice hack - YouTube
those lines at the bottom are the esp...

skype log [12:46:17 AM] me: did u try doing what i said? [12:46:23 AM] me: go to training - Pastebin.com

will see if i can get my money back since it didnt work at all and didnt receive an extra day or anything
wish me luck
will keep you updated

----------


## themegamaster

ps lets see if im crazy or what

hey everyone does this link work for you? Discord

reply yes or no please

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

that link for discord works for me

----------


## Ko1n!

Works for me.

----------


## themegamaster

> Works for me.


the hack or the discord link? what windows version are you using

----------


## Nept

Update broke hack. They havent updated. My guess this guy is just a reseller. Doesnt know jack about the hack.

----------


## OverwatchSWZX

updates do take time....hack was updated 5hrs after new patch, is that too slow?

----------


## themegamaster

> updates do take time....hack was updated 5hrs after new patch, is that too slow?


You shouldnt sell the hack unless you make sure it works 100% fine for everyone. I feel like the update was rushed and was released anyways just to sell more even tho it doesnt work in w10 or w/e

----------

